# Difference amphetamine pasta and dry sulfate.



## purosincorte

What is the difference between these two? It is only that the pasta is sold like this to get more benefit or is it that some kind of supplement is added to gain weight? From what I understand, the A-OIL They sell in most markets, only adding sulfuric acid and methanol or isopropanol is formed the amphetamine paste. What would be the easiest way to get that A-Oil from P2NP?


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Amphetamine sulfate should be a white and crumbly powder. All other forms in the form of colored powders and pastes are dirty derivatives that could not be cleaned to a qualitative level. I don't know exactly what makes the paste and not the powder, but I recommend opting for powders. And if you have already bought a paste, then cleaning it at home is not difficult.


----------



## William Dampier

If A-OIL = formetorex, then this is the easiest route.


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

I understand that you mean such differences, buddy?


----------



## Selassi

purosincorte said:


> What is the difference between these two? It is only that the pasta is sold like this to get more benefit or is it that some kind of supplement is added to gain weight? From what I understand, the A-OIL They sell in most markets, only adding sulfuric acid and methanol or isopropanol is formed the amphetamine paste. What would be the easiest way to get that A-Oil from P2NP?



purosincorteSure yes i have heard that 1L of oil would give 2-2.5 kg of paste but this is sulphate suspended in methanol yes.


----------



## ACAB

Selassi said:


> but this is sulphate suspended in methanol yes.



Selassisoorry for the like.....This is absolutly bullshit! Paste is massiv caffeine and massiv solvents plus a little amount of not cleaned sulphat. Speed paste is one of the most disgusting thinks on world, but all like it because of the big caffeine kick, they know it not better this stupid kids. 
Edit:
This became popular when the market was flooded with energy drinks.


----------



## Selassi

Yes the dry share of sulphate is only 800/1000gr on this, rest is solvent.


----------



## ACAB

Selassi said:


> Yes the dry share of sulphate is only 800/1000gr on this, rest is solvent.



SelassiIf you sell the paste like this, you are probably the only one, normally 5g of paste consists of 3g of solvent, of these 3g 2g are caffeine and 0.3g impurities from the synthesis and the measly rest then sulfate.


----------



## Selassi

Hehehehe i see i see, like that its just plain garbage. Who wants to buy, let alone use this.


----------



## ACAB

Selassi said:


> Hehehehe i see i see, like that its just plain garbage. Who wants to buy, let alone use this.



SelassiYes this is what they sell as Paste, but the kids love it, because of the caffeine kick, they do not know it better. And that is a shame.


----------



## ASheSChem

everybody sell that here... and put it in the freezer


----------



## rickyrick

Pennywise said:


> Yes this is what they sell as Paste, but the kids love it, because of the caffeine kick, they do not know it better. And that is a shame.



PennywiseFor how much a kilo of pure sulphate powder would sell then?


----------



## ACAB

rickyrick said:


> For how much a kilo of pure sulphate powder would sell then?



rickyrickNobody sells pure sulphate, the manufactures sells only A-oil, because the last steps of cleaning cost to much time and money.
I have read that 1Liter of A-oil is sell for 2000-4000€ in europe. 
And because the buyers of the oil want to make profit, the gained sulfate is adulterated without end. You won't get pure sulfate anywhere, because no one takes the time to purify it.


----------



## rickyrick

Pennywise said:


> Nobody sells pure sulphate, the manufactures sells only A-oil, because the last steps of cleaning cost to much time and money.
> I have read that 1Liter of A-oil is sell for 2000-4000€ in europe.
> And because the buyers of the oil want to make profit, the gained sulfate is adulterated without end. You won't get pure sulfate anywhere, because no one takes the time to purify it.



Pennywiseyeah i was asking as a manufacturer.Thank you for your input appreciate it bro.


----------



## ACAB

sunflower said:


> Say this because you don't take it
> These days I bought and my mother didn't want me to buy because it is cachaça



sunflowerI can say this because I have washed and purified enough of this oh so great paste with an A/B extraction and know what is left at the end.
And I do not know your problems with your mother, but maybe you should listen to her, mothers are often right 


rickyrick said:


> yeah i was asking as a manufacturer.Thank you for your input appreciate it bro.


Then I hope you do better and follow the principles of this forum.


----------



## Selassi

sunflower said:


> An oil is any nonpolar chemical substance that is composed primarily of hydrocarbons and is both hydrophobic and lipophilic. Oils are usually flammable and surface active. Most oils are unsaturated lipids that are liquid at room temperature.
> In other words, it is to get the hydroponic metal



sunflowerWow yes and you can deepfry in them too


----------



## Selassi

Although i wouldnt recommend frying in A-oil...


----------



## rickyrick

Pennywise said:


> Then I hope you do better and follow the principles of this forum.



Pennywiseofcourse everything i do is pure and sold that way if it would have been sold.but the next ones in line always cut product cant be helped.its always profit over safety in this game.


----------



## rickyrick

Selassi said:


> Although i wouldnt recommend frying in A-oil...



Selassiamphetamine french fries mmmmmm


----------

